# July Photo Contest



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Riley zoomin around with his Jolly Squirrel


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah at the GRRNT Annual Foster Fling


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Lincoln swimming and retrieving on a beautiful summer day.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo likes to dig on the beach on sunny days. =)


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha's favorite "Fun in the Sun" time is playing ball...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Bobby really liked going to the bay on a nice sunny morning!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey havin some fun in the sun!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*Soccer anyone?*


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Gus likes hanging out at the water park when it gets hot out!


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

This is Miley enjoying the 1st day of spring this year!


----------



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

Hurley loves to bask in the sun!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

On a sunny day, Molson loves cooling off in the mud!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger sunbathing after a hard play session with the jolly ball:


----------



## RickyH (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is Jack playing at the park.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kjetilfb (May 30, 2010)

It wasn't that sunny, but it wasn't half-bad either. And, Max had a great time!


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Finn in the sunny garden


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nitro ' fav. past time, eating ice cream!!!:bowl:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nash loves to swim.....


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Such a great picture!!!




Champ said:


>


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nyg & Razz doing what comes naturally in the summer time - just vegging on the dock after a day of swimming, chasing ducks & boating!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures. I love the photo posted by Champ.

Paco waiting for the ball in the (winter) sunlight.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks guys! So many wonderful pictures!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Prizes for everyone! Who could possibly choose the best? they are all fantastic.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lilly at the Oregon Coast having fun retrieving the ball


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith, enjoying the OBX surf


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Tuff had to stop and smell the flowers...he is a busy fella!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My all time favorite, Chewie, Jack and Peanut


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I looove that pic!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> My all time favorite, Chewie, Jack and Peanut


Beautiful picture. I can imagine this is your all time favorite.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

rik said:


> Beautiful picture. I can imagine this is your all time favorite.


Thanks..it's a 8 x 10 on my wall..lol


----------



## kazipj (Jan 24, 2010)

*Hoop Strategy*

Dozer carefully planning his next move against his human brother in a game of pool hoops!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Charlie having a GREAT day at the dog park!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

esSJay said:


> On a sunny day, Molson loves cooling off in the mud!
> 
> View attachment 79987


I have never seen a bigger Golden smile! He's so handsome:smooch:


----------



## carawgk (Jul 29, 2010)

*Terra in Athens*

We brought Terra with us to do our engagement pictures. As always, we brought a tennis ball along with us.


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Gus likes hanging out at the water park when it gets hot out!


 
That is incredible!! I have never seen a water park like that (for dogs & people!). How cool!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

This is a fairly recent picture of my beautiful Katie.
It was one of those perfect summer days (unlike the extremely hot & muggy ones we've been having this year!) and Katie was playing on the rocks. I made her stop for a picture and she just beamed this huge smile.
I just love this picture of her.

BTW, there are so many awesome pictures to look at! I just recently discovered the photo contest area of the forum and have spent many fun filled hours looking back at pictures! We really have some lovely looking pups!!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> This is a fairly recent picture of my beautiful Katie.
> It was one of those perfect summer days (unlike the extremely hot & muggy ones we've been having this year!) and Katie was playing on the rocks. I made her stop for a picture and she just beamed this huge smile.
> I just love this picture of her.
> 
> BTW, there are so many awesome pictures to look at! I just recently discovered the photo contest area of the forum and have spent many fun filled hours looking back at pictures! We really have some lovely looking pups!!


 
Katie is SOO pretty!!! She has a beautiful smile, and I just love her light golden coloring!  She looks like SUCH a sweetie-pie! I just wanna hug her!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's my picture 

Molly having a blast under the sun, in the pool, biting the water! :


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I thought this closed on July 28th????


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

With Sawyer's big fluffy coat of fur, sometimes the sun is too much for him - So where to take cover?? In the hostas, of course!!!


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Fun in the sun at the river


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Asha's fun in the sun*

Asha loves summer, and cant wait till the sun shines here again and it warm enough to go swimming!


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

I just love that photo, Hudson!!!!


----------

